# Τέλος στις σημειώσεις τέλους



## nickel (Jun 10, 2008)

*Καλύτερα: Θάνατος στις σημειώσεις τέλους*

Να το πω γιατί θα σκάσω, γιατί ελπίζω να νιώθετε το ίδιο κι εσείς, γιατί θα ήθελα να ονειρεύομαι ότι κάποτε οι εκδότες θα εισακούσουν το αίτημά μου.

Απεχθάνομαι τις σημειώσεις τέλους. Τις περιπτώσεις που βλέπεις ένα νουμεράκι να υπερίπταται (PC: σε θέση εκθέτη) δίπλα από τη λέξη που διαβάζεις, στέλνεις το μάτι σου γρήγορη αποστολή στο κάτω μέρος της σελίδας ελπίζοντας ότι πρόκειται για υποσημείωση και ανακαλύπτεις ότι οι σημειώσεις έχουν όλες εξοριστεί στο τέλος. Πρέπει να ανακαλύψεις «σε ποιο τέλος» — στο τέλος του κεφαλαίου ή στο τέλος του βιβλίου; Και στη συνέχεια να σπάσεις τη γωνιά της πίσω σελίδας ή να πάθεις μια μόνιμη αγκύλωση με το ένα δάχτυλο χωμένο κάπου εκεί στο τέλος (και του άλλου χεριού σηκωμένο νοερά προς κάποιον εκδότη) και κάθε τόσο να αερίζεσαι γυρνώντας τα φύλλα, πίσω-μπρος πίσω-μπρος. Ή να αποφασίσεις ότι θα τις διαβάσεις όλες μαζί τις σημειώσεις τέλους, στο τέλος, και φυσικά να μη θυμάσαι πια σε τι αναφέρεται η καθεμιά και να μην υπάρχει καμιά ελπίδα να εντοπίσεις σε ποια σελίδα βρίσκεται το νουμεράκι που υπερίπταται.

Αντεπιχείρημα: Οι σημειώσεις αυτές πολλές φορές δεν είναι μια απλή παραπομπή ή μια γρήγορη επεξήγηση, αλλά «παράθυρο» ολόκληρο, μικρό δοκίμιο μέσα στο δοκίμιο, που, αν έμπαινε σε θέση υποσημείωσης, θα έπιανε σελίδες ολόκληρες.

Απάντηση: Αδιαφορώ παντελώς. Διαχειριστείτε το, συγγραφέας και εκδότης μαζί. Σκορπίστε το σε όσες σελίδες θέλετε, βάλτε το σε πλαίσιο, βάλτε το σε αχνά γράμματα όπως κάνουμε εδώ, μην κάνετε ζογκλέρ τον αναγνώστη.

Τα σημερινά προγράμματα σελιδοποίησης δεν έχουν προβλήματα στο χειρισμό των υποσημειώσεων. Κάποτε οι σημειώσεις τέλους βόλευαν στο στήσιμο των σελίδων, σήμερα αυτό δεν αποτελεί δικαιολογία.

Το βιβλίο πρέπει να είναι χρηστικό εργαλείο. Καλή η αισθητική αλλά θα προτιμούσα να έλειπαν τα calisthenics. Άντε να μη σας καταραστώ να γίνουν όλα τα βιβλία ηλεβιβλία.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 10, 2008)

Κι εγώ απεχθάνομαι τις σημειώσεις τέλους. Κι έχω γυρίσει, σε βιβλίο που είχε σημειώσεις τέλους στο πρωτότυπο, τις παραπομπές αυτές σε υποσημειώσεις όταν εξέδωσα την ελληνική έκδοση. Ωστόσο μερικές φορές είναι αναπόφευκτες. Εγώ προτιμώ να τις διαβάζω όλες μαζί προτού ξεκινήσω την ανάγνωση του κεφαλαίου ή του βιβλίου. Είναι κι αυτό μια ακόμη, μικρή ελπίζω, αποκλίνουσα συμπεριφορά μου που τη χαίρομαι και την απολαμβάνω. Και μερικές φορές, όπως στην αγγλική έκδοση του _The Master And Margarita_, η ανάγνωση των σημειώσεων τέλους τού βιβλίου ήταν όλα τα λεφτά. :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Εγώ προτιμώ να τις διαβάζω όλες μαζί προτού ξεκινήσω την ανάγνωση του κεφαλαίου ή του βιβλίου. Είναι κι αυτό μια ακόμη, μικρή ελπίζω, αποκλίνουσα συμπεριφορά μου που τη χαίρομαι και την απολαμβάνω.


Δεν θα το σχολιάσω γιατί θα πρέπει να σε μαρτυρήσω που τρως και το επιδόρπιο για ορεκτικό. Ορισμένες φορές, αν σε αφήναμε, θα έτρωγες επιδόρπιο για ορεκτικό, κύριο γεύμα και επιδόρπιο.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 10, 2008)

Γεια στο στόμα σου! Απεχθάνομαι να πρέπει να ψάχνω πού στο διάολο είναι χωμένες και να μου πηγαίνει περίπατο ο ειρμός (για να ανακαλύψω μάλιστα μερικές φορές οτι ήταν κάτι εντελώς ανούσιο που κάλλιστα μπορούσα να μην μάθω). Πού υπογράφουμε; 

@Ζαζ. Έχω και γω την ίδια μικρή διαστροφή, αλλά το κακό είναι ότι αν δεν διαβάσω αρκετά γρήγορα το βιβλίο, ξεχνάω...


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 11, 2008)

Death to footnotes and endnotes alike!


----------



## sarant (Jul 6, 2010)

*Σημειώσεις του μεταφραστή*

Ανέβασα ένα άρθρο στο ιστολόγιό μου, που κάνει κριτική στις σημειώσεις του μεταφραστή (Σ.τ.Μ.) ενός συγκεκριμένου βιβλίου και ρωτάει τους αναγνώστες αν ενοχλούνται με τις υποσημειώσεις και πώς τις προτιμούν. 
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2010/07/06/luneburg/
Είχα την εντύπωση ότι έχουμε κι εδώ τέτοιο νήμα, αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να το βρω. Αν υπάρχει κι αν το βρει κανείς, ας το αναφέρει, να το συμπληρώσω κι εκεί.


----------



## nickel (Jul 6, 2010)

Σε μετέφερα. Υπάρχει και μια συζήτηση σε άλλο φόρουμ που ανακάλυψα κασαρισμένη (και ίσως κρασαρισμένη). Πάω να προσπαθήσω να διαβάσω τα κατεβατά που έχετε γράψει (δεν το λυπάστε το μελάνι!).


----------



## sarant (Jul 6, 2010)

Ναι μπράβο, αυτή τη συζήτηση θυμόμουν, αλλά ήταν στο Άλλο μέρος. Αυτό το πεντέφι του Βασίλη υπάρχει κάπου;


----------



## nickel (Jul 7, 2010)

Ή εδώ ή εδώ:


----------



## sarant (Jul 7, 2010)

Μερσί. 
Νοσταλγία μ'έπιασε με την άλλη συζήτηση :)


----------

